# Fuel pump relay location



## tgleaton (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello, been trying to perform some routine maintenance items on my 2004 Pathfinder. I just ordered a fuel filter for my car, so I am trying to determine where the relay switch is located. I looked under the hood in both fuse boxes but nothing said fuel pump. I read through a few forum listing here and some people said it was in the foot-well inside the car. Can someone tell me exactly where it is located?

I am thinking that it might be located on the left side in the rear of the vehicle inside of the car. You have to remove the interior trim. I also think this is where the amp for the radio is located. Can anyone confirm this.












Thanks....


----------



## tgleaton (Dec 15, 2007)

Well after running across my answer for this, I figured I would update this thread so others can find the fuse for the fuel pump. It is on the drivers side inside the car underneath the steering wheel to the left in the fuse box behind the change compartment that you can pull out. the label for these fuses is written on the back of the little holder that you pull out to get to it.


----------

